
Many of You Are Homesick–For a Place You’ve Never Been - Erlangolem
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/homesick-for-place-you-have-never-been-reader-responses
======
sparrish
Like C.S. Lewis (quoted in this article), I'm homesick for heaven, a place
I've never been. Swing low, sweet chariot.

------
mirimir
From _Cities of the Red Night_ by William S. Burroughs:[0]

> As I study the picture I see an island in the sky, green as the heart of an
> emerald, glittering with dew as waterfalls whip tattered banners of rainbow
> around it. The shores are screened with thin poplars and cypress and now I
> can see other islands stretching away into the distance like the cloud
> cities of the Odor Eaters, which vanish in rain ...

0)
[https://books.google.ae/books?id=iZrqAQAAQBAJ&pg=PA216&lpg=P...](https://books.google.ae/books?id=iZrqAQAAQBAJ&pg=PA216&lpg=PA216&dq=burroughs+islands+sky+odor+eaters)

